# Opinions of New Children's Bible



## ClayPot (Jan 31, 2010)

Does anyone use the New Children's Bible by Anne De Vries? It's sold well (over a million copies) and doesn't have pictures of Jesus while (supposedly) being nicely illustrated. See it here:

The New Children's Bible :: Children's Bibles & Bible Stories :: Children's Resources :: Monergism Books :: Reformed Books and Resources for Christians

Can anyone confirm this? Dispute this? Thanks!


----------



## Michael (Jan 31, 2010)

Looks very interesting. Does it use a translated text or is it just "Bible stories"?


----------



## Casey (Jan 31, 2010)

We have it and I like it. The illustrations are well done, on color, glossy pages; sturdy hardback cover. The text is a paraphrase/summary, but rather good from what I can tell. There's a lot of text on individual pages so we haven't been able to use it much with our children (3 and under), but I think we'll be able to soon. I recommend it highly.


----------



## Andres (Feb 1, 2010)

Joshua H. said:


> I think it's funny that it says it contains no pictures of Jesus. Well, of course not. There's no such thing. *I'm such a stickler for precision.* "There are no images herein intended to be of the Triune God" would be better.  Nonetheless, good for them for not caving to idolatry in that regard. I suppose a children's book with no embellished bible stories is good, but certainly should not be a replacement of scripture reading and good instruction from mum and dad.


 
You? No way!


----------



## nnatew24 (Feb 1, 2010)

> There's a lot of text on individual pages so we haven't been able to use it much with our children (3 and under), but I think we'll be able to soon. I recommend it highly.



I agree. My two-almost-three year old doesn't quite have the attention span for this bible, though I have been impressed by it so far. The closes thing it comes to an image is a silhouette of the cross from a distance for its crucifixion scene. Very tastefully and biblically done, in my opinion.

I would recommend this for the 3-6 year age. Because the text is short paraphrases of scripture, I'd recommend a move to the full text --and away from this format-- as soon as the child is able.


----------



## Andres (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your input so far. Does anyone have any recommendations for children under 3 years old? Should a parent just be reading from a normal bible for babies or is it better for really young ones to have the scriptures in a simpler format than an "adult" bible?


----------



## nasa30 (Feb 2, 2010)

Andres said:


> Thanks everyone for your input so far. Does anyone have any recommendations for children under 3 years old? Should a parent just be reading from a normal bible for babies or is it better for really young ones to have the scriptures in a simpler format than an "adult" bible?


 
We have always used our "regular" bible which is a NASB. I would consider if my "regular" was a KJV, using a NASB or ESV when reading with the kids.


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 2, 2010)

Andres said:


> Thanks everyone for your input so far. Does anyone have any recommendations for children under 3 years old? Should a parent just be reading from a normal bible for babies or is it better for really young ones to have the scriptures in a simpler format than an "adult" bible?


 This _Little Hands Story Bible_ is a nice Bible for 3 and under. Again, no 2nd Commandment violations.

Amazon.com: Little Hands Story Bible (9781857923421): Mackenzie Carine: Books


----------

